# {SOLVED}rsyslog, postfix, missing /var/log/mail.log

## dracozny

trying to replicate my email settings i had setup on an Ubuntu server for anope. but for some reason I cant seem to get messages from postfix to my smtp provider. unfortunately the mail.log file is non existent. I have seen fixes in regards to syslog-ng but not rsyslog.

any ideas?

edit: restart rsyslog all is well

----------

## cach0rr0

if you dont have a separate mail.log, chances are postfix is logging everything to your main /var/log/messages 

though i think even the default rsyslog conf makes a separate file. This is from one of my centos machines at work:

```

# Log all the mail messages in one place.

mail.*                                                  -/var/log/maillog

```

If you don't have a line like that, i would think it easy enough to add one to /etc/rsyslog.conf

----------

## dracozny

I'll give that a shot thanks, oddly enough on the ubuntu machine I do not have anything like that.

```
mail.*                                                  -/var/log/maillog

```

hmm just discovered that, and that file is empty....

----------

